# How educated are you?



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

If you have a degree post what it is! If you don't yet then say what you are majoring in! Go!


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I have my high school. I actually dropped out because I was failing all my classes and had to go back later and get it. I tried to go to uni but I couldn't get a school loan. I probably wouldn't have been able to get a degree anyway so I probably just saved myself a lot of money.


----------



## Sintuliite (Dec 8, 2017)

I'm in law school. Graduating in october 2018.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Quantity Surveying degree - so if you need some quantities surveying then look no further....apart from the fact that I sacked the ****ing lot with about a month to go because quite simply I couldnt be ****ed to write the dissertation.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I ain't got no need for no fancy book learning.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

B.A. in philosophy


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

I have a BA in social sciences and a certificate in person computers.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

I'll be getting my BSN in June


----------



## Candied Peanuts (Oct 23, 2017)

I have a bachelors in administrative studies


----------



## noonecares (Oct 12, 2017)

Just High School degree, I'm feeling left behind by most people now


----------



## Loosh (Oct 13, 2015)

Got my GED this past August after about 10 years of putting it off, went through about 6 months of Adult Education classes and finally passed Math as my last subject which was a ***** and a half. Attending a technical college soon.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

Control Engineering


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

school of hard knocks and Highschool.


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Around 7th grade. I always wonder if people think I'm joking when I say I don't know how to divide.


I really don't care either.:serious:


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Bachelor of Science in Psychology.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

I have a bachelor in information and communications technology (IT, basically).


----------



## BlackHorse (Jun 4, 2017)

High school degree
Diploma in Graphic Design
Diploma in Web Design
BA in Architecture


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

greentea33 said:


> Around 7th grade. I always wonder if people think I'm joking when I say I don't know how to divide.
> 
> I really don't care either.:serious:


If one pair of shoes cost $10.00, how much shoes can you get for $50.00?


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

BSc in Business Economics and Finance
MSc in I.T.

Both of my courses were easy to game though, so I don't have much knowledge in those areas.


----------



## morphine (Sep 7, 2017)

currently in college doing business MIS


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

B.S.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Bachelors, the internet seems to think it's a STEM subject but it must be really pushing the definition. Not classic STEM and not a useful subject.

I'd like to study other stuff, but it was prohibitively expensive the first time round when the government loaned me money and tuitions fees have only gone up since then.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

I don't work in a coffee shop...but I regularly swear at metal!

Also the fact the poll lacks a "trade" option offends me. 

Workin like a ****in Llama and no respect. Sweet baby ****in jebus!

...not unlike a double cocked bull alone in a pen with 30 heffers!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Just a Bachelor's in Psychology with a concentration in substance abuse.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

I think 9 qualifications that are all related.


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

BA in philosophy
certificate in electrical engineering
diploma in computer systems


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I was at college studying Horticulture but left after one year because it was only a year long course.


----------



## ShotInTheDark (Nov 4, 2017)

High school + Auto Electrical Mechanic profession (didn't find it useful for my life to choose to learn that stuff)...
I have some plans going to University (Programming).


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

A crap BA in English Lit.

I'll be lying about it for the rest of my life.


----------



## InaAya (Oct 17, 2017)

At the moment I'm majoring in Graphic Design and will soon be graduating with a bachelor's. ^^


----------



## AvoidantGuy (Oct 1, 2017)

Dumb enough to waste at least 20k on higher education. What I'm currently doing didn't even require me to go to school.

Oh and I'll just add, I don't think school is a complete waste. I just wasted my time/money going in not even knowing what the hell I wanted to do with my life.


----------



## Kandice (Jan 26, 2017)

You guys and gals with degrees and studying for degree(s) are awesome! Keep up the great work


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

BBA. Majored in accounting; minored in economics & general business
cum laude
3.7

High school diploma
3.3

(looks like I'm the only one basically with a business degree. Not surprising on a SAD forum LOL)


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

AvoidantGuy said:


> Dumb enough to waste at least 20k on higher education. What I'm currently doing didn't even require me to go to school.
> 
> Oh and I'll just add, I don't think school is a complete waste. I just wasted my time/money going in not even knowing what the hell I wanted to do with my life.


How old are you? If you're still pretty young, you can use the degree to move up. That's what I'll do in a couple years.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Ms kim said:


> If one pair of shoes cost $10.00, how much shoes can you get for $50.00?


that's not division; that's algebra


----------



## AvoidantGuy (Oct 1, 2017)

wmu'14 said:


> How old are you? If you're still pretty young, you can use the degree to move up. That's what I'll do in a couple years.


I'm 25. I never got my degree. I changed majors like 4 times and wasted my time. I'm opening a business and doing something else on the side. I've been doing fine without school.


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

wmu'14 said:


> that's not division; that's algebra


Oh? In that case please restate the worded question in algebra and solve


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

AvoidantGuy said:


> I'm opening a business


 I here by apply for a position in your company. I apply for the position of *Boss*!


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Well, I learned my A,B,C's and how to put different shapes made out of plastic through the proper shaped holes ....


----------



## Lonelylilly (Nov 20, 2017)

Mental Health Nursing! recently changed from sociology


----------



## wallenstein (Mar 27, 2013)

BSc in Molecular Biology and Biochemistry


----------



## Serenaa (Dec 10, 2017)

Bachelor of Business Administration. Was the hardest 4 years of my life but I'm so proud of myself for getting through it.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Lonelylilly said:


> Mental Health Nursing! recently changed from sociology


Ooooh. I like sociology.

Psychology blames the problems on the self.

Sociology blames the problems on society as a whole. I prefer that argument


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Serenaa said:


> Bachelor of Business Administration. Was the hardest 4 years of my life but I'm so proud of myself for getting through it.


Cool 8) Another business grad!


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Lonelylilly said:


> Mental Health Nursing! recently changed from sociology


That's awesome  I'm going to graduate nursing school in June, and I'm considering psych nursing or peds ICU or hem/onc. When are you applying to nursing schools?


----------



## AvoidantGuy (Oct 1, 2017)

Ms kim said:


> I here by apply for a position in your company. I apply for the position of *Boss*!


We award you with the title of Big Boss! :smile2:7

But it's more like :frown2: 7


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

I got my GED in 2013 i planned on going to cc but SA said "hey buddy, where the **** do you think your going?". I want to go to school eventually but I have to get other things handled first like getting another job and my license.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

The last grade I finished in it's entirety was the 9th, though I've got a few courses in the last three. I went and got a ged in the hopes of getting into higher education, and it was totally useless. I wasn't ready anyway. Now I've been getting my add under control and getting my adult high school diploma, which should cover all my university prerequisites. Get into a good school, get a good job, I'll be sailing.


----------



## bellshah (Dec 9, 2017)

I got my high school degree from adult school, actually. I had to stay a few months extra for it instead of the GED.

After a few years of dealing with my SA, I'm now going to community college. The end of next week will mark the end of my first semester there.


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Lovecrushed said:


> Computer Science major
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. I'm looking into this myself.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Working on "Bachelors Degree (ST*E*M related)" this.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

BA in Human Services.


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Ba in Bs, im also an As


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Dropped out my junior year and got a GED later.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I have a B.S. in Finance. Tried to get into an MBA program but was rejected.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

bellshah said:


> I got my high school degree from adult school, actually. I had to stay a few months extra for it instead of the GED.
> 
> After a few years of dealing with my SA, I'm now going to community college. The end of next week will mark the end of my first semester there.


:clap, good luck with the next semester.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

-Master's student in Cybersecurity (cyber management/governance to be exact). I finish in May.

-Several computer certifications in progress.

-BA in I.R.

-Might go for a 2nd Masters or a postgraduate diploma in Computer Science or IT in my late 20s/early 30s

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I have a high school diploma


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

High school diploma.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Several smart people here


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

I dropped out halfway through college. Technically, a college student but I'm not currently. So, high school degree. My dad wanted me to do something I didn't want to do. When I go back, I'd like to be an Entomologist but doubt I will. 

I feel so behind the average person. :/ As of right now, I'm trying my best, though.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

my mom pulled me out of school before i completed year 9


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Eye doo not no wot yoo meen.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

B.A. Philosophy
B.S. Electrical Engineering


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

andy1984thesecond said:


> BA in philosophy
> certificate in electrical engineering
> diploma in computer systems


haifaivzya!


----------



## The Scrub Ducky (Apr 4, 2017)

Doctor of Osteopathic Medicine... graduated last May, now a PGY- 1. 

but when I was 16 I dropped out of highschool due to social anxiety. 

What happened in between those two events? Mucho, my friend, mucho.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I can't afford schooling and I don't qualify for anything helpful, and had to drop out of college to take care of my family. I managed to get my associate's though in another school and right now worked my way into a decent job with co-workers I actually enjoy. So I can't complain.


----------



## camokay (Dec 10, 2017)

Associates degree, was going to keep going but it didn't work out
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

Ironically, a BA in communication studies... lol


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

AFA in Visual Arts. Likely going to continue getting a Bachelor's in some sort of digital-media-graphic-design-type-thing so that I have better chances to get employment. Though, it's also not unlikely that I change my major altogether. To what? I don't know.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Too much*

intelligence

not accepted in human society!

must be dumb

ever have any friend, job, family,
required to be especially, really stupid!

If you attended school or learned anything yourself, you're rejected!

capable of more than one word of language, never accepted>

next time I hear anyone says hello to me,
(not by phone) within visible distance of my eyes, I'll gnarl and growl harshly, loudly, a very long time
after I shout GREEETINNGGS!!!! very close to their face

elaborating on a word minimally. usually I preach to 'em for hours.

too much for them after half a second goes by


----------

